# Grading BGA's



## scrapper ben (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi there,

Just wondering if anyone would like to put these bga's into order of value by weight for me?

Also I wanted to get an idea of the gap between values so maybe a percentage grade of the best value BGA which we'll say are the ram type bga's

I'll put up pictures in what I think from highest value to lowest.

#1: RAM & Slot Card BGA's 100%

#2: Nth/Sth (gold corner) 90%

#3: Gold corner, round copper top 50%

#4: Gold corner, square copper top 40%

#5; Black copper tops 30%

#6: Silicon chip top 10%

#7: BGA CPU from slot cpu's 5%


----------



## scrapper ben (Jun 1, 2017)

the last two..


----------



## kernels (Jun 1, 2017)

If you peel the green fibre base from the gold corner BGAs, they return better than the BGAs from RAM. 

Your second to last picture appears to show some Pentium 2 processors (the ones with the black plastic bottom), these are much better return than 'normal' green fibre processors.

The top right chip in your 'black copper chips' picture is actually just a silicon top (flip chip), so worthless.


----------



## PlainsScrapper (Jun 4, 2017)

I am unsure of the order, but I can still give some advice.

In your 1st picture, they are kind of hit or miss. Some may be good, and have lots of bonding wires, but may not at the same time. Balls are like pins and each pin is connected to the die, thus more pins is more bonding wires, so... More GOLD 8) 

The second picture I consider to be standard. Try removing the green fiber from the black plastic, by using pliers to pull back on the black, and using a screwdriver to help make pulling apart more easy.

The 3rd picture is like number 2, but with more metal junk. Try separating the black square from the fiber, then break the square apart into pieces with the hammer. Be sure you keep everything, as you do not want to lose any values. Then separate the black plastic square from the metal plate, which could just be plated copper.

The 4th picture I have never really gotten much of. Just try to remove the metal as much as possible, then try out some of my tactics.

In the 5th picture, process them like larger versions of the 2nd picture. You could also try removing the fiber the same way in the 3rd picture, especially for the Hitachi IC. Just a little green fiber edging.
The 6th picture really has no value. Keep them on the board, or if you have already done so, remove the brown colored MLCC (Capacitors) good PMs like silver, PGMs, and sometimes gold.

Finally, the 7th picture has some of my favorite kinds of IC chips. Just remove the metal lid with heat, and get a hammer and chisel, and on the side with more shiny black epoxy, begin working on the 4 edges, hitting the black epoy and not the green fiber at a diagonal. You can check Geo's YouTube channel and view how he processes black fiber MMXs. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26q6ILMFe4k
Very similar way of working with the black epoxy resin, just that the center isn't ceramic, but plastic. Save all black epoxy, as they have lots of bonding wires.

I hope this helps, and just let me know if you need anything.


----------



## PlainsScrapper (Jun 4, 2017)

Just a quick addition that I wanted to make.

On picture number 6, the first BGA chip appears to have some smaller ICs like in the 1st picture, remove them, and save them to process with the other chips in picture 1.

Also, some of the chips have gold plating, but keep in mind that this is minimal ENIG plating, and isn't enough to process.
Separate the IC chips into categories to process identical types. 
Hope this helps!

--Plains


----------



## scrapper ben (Jun 10, 2017)

ok that's all good info, thanks guys


----------

